# Android vs symbian vs Maemo vs winpho 7 vs iOS. Let's fight



## desiibond (Nov 12, 2010)

We TDF folks started a  new fight on twitter. Let's continue here. 

Note: Please please please. no personal attacks and don't make the mods lock the thread.


----------



## kalpik (Nov 12, 2010)

Android FTW!


----------



## desiibond (Nov 12, 2010)

Let me start. I literally want to hold Ballmer's throat for giving such a clumsy featureset with a moder OS. In gsmarena's words:

_No system-wide file manager 
No videocalling 
Limited third-party apps availability 
No Bluetooth file transfers 
No USB mass storage mode 
No multitasking 
No copy/paste 
Too dependent on Zune software for computer file management and syncing 
No music player equalisers 
No Flash or Silverlight support in the web browser 
No sign of free Bing maps Navigation so far 
No DivX/XviD video support 
No internet tethering support 
New ringtones available only through the Marketplace 
Swapping memory card requires hard reset; cards not readable by computer 
_

source: Windows Phone 7 OS review: From scratch - GSMArena.com


----------



## iMav (Nov 12, 2010)

Windows Phone 7 FTW! Android can be at the mercy of the OEMs and the carriers, Nokia can keep fondling and flirting with crappier implementations. Oh and bada or ba "daa" as they pronounce it is a waste of bandwidth.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Nov 12, 2010)

Waste of bandwidth? What are you implying?


----------



## desiibond (Nov 12, 2010)

Those who are blaming SGS's battery life, the new firmware of SGS does improve battery life a lot. My friend confirmed the same for me. His SGS is giving much  better battery life


----------



## kalpik (Nov 12, 2010)

iMav said:


> Windows Phone 7 FTW! Android can be at the mercy of the OEMs and the carriers, Nokia can keep fondling and flirting with crappier implementations. Oh and bada or ba "daa" as they pronounce it is a waste of bandwidth.


I for one will only comment on WinPhone7 once its really out.. But I still maintain.. I think Symbian (for datedness) and iOS (for restrictiveness) are the worst in this list..


----------



## iMav (Nov 12, 2010)

Yea, you know all of that was there in WinMo and lemme see, everyone made fun of it.

Zune, file management are utterly lame arguments. Bing maps navigation... I don't know why they've left that for the carreirs. In Gruber's words, the memory card implementation is smart. Music equalizers, wait a minute, HAHAHHHAHHAHAHAHHA! On chindi phone speakers what orchestra do you plan to play? Tethering support is there, enabling it violates carrier ToS for now. Blutooth transfer -- sucks, I agree.



kalpik said:


> I for one will only comment on WinPhone7 once its really out.. But I still maintain.. I think Symbian (for datedness) and iOS (for restrictiveness) are the worst in this list..



it's really out, I bought the phone. Has it's shortcomings, I shall write about them when this shitt American education system gives me time but it's amazing nonetheless.


----------



## desiibond (Nov 12, 2010)

iMav said:


> Windows Phone 7 FTW! Android can be at the mercy of the OEMs and the carriers, Nokia can keep fondling and flirting with crappier implementations. Oh and bada or ba "daa" as they pronounce it is a waste of bandwidth.




Actually, it's winpho7 that is at the mercy of MS. It's like 'kneel before Ballmer'. Except for the the tiles, there is not hing good in this OS. No multitasking on the OS that is allowed only to run on uber high end hardware is 'biggest joke of the century'. 

Those who knelt before Google are getting much better business now. Look at how Samsung and HTC are growing in mobile phone business. 

WHich other OS has gained 690% growth YoY


----------



## iMav (Nov 12, 2010)

yea the good thing in Andorid, animated wallpapers! OMG THEY ARE SO AWESOME! I LOUV ANIMATED WALLPAPERS!

Kneel before Ballmer, that's the best you could come up with? Really? <-- see what I did there?


----------



## desiibond (Nov 12, 2010)

kalpik said:


> I for one will only comment on WinPhone7 once its really out.. But I still maintain.. I think Symbian (for datedness) and iOS (for restrictiveness) are the worst in this list..



correction here. 

I think Symbian (for datedness) and iOS (for datedness and restrictiveness and featurelessness and staleness) are the worst in this list


----------



## kalpik (Nov 12, 2010)

desiibond said:


> WHich other OS has gained 690% growth YoY


Quoted for WIN!


----------



## desiibond (Nov 12, 2010)

iMav said:


> yea the good thing in Andorid, animated wallpapers! OMG THEY ARE SO AWESOME! I LOUV ANIMATED WALLPAPERS!
> 
> Kneel before Ballmer, that's the best you could come up with? Really? <-- see what I did there?



yeah. someone need to remind MS that they have to use 2010 and 2011 calendars and not 2007. coz, iOS has got few more features after that and they are trying to fight first generation of iOS


----------



## iMav (Nov 12, 2010)

oh now they are bringing in the numbers. Now, to quote all the freetards from the Lin vs Win discussions -- sales numbers mean nothing. more sales doesn't mean it is bette That's what you guys used to say!


----------



## kalpik (Nov 12, 2010)

iMav said:


> yea the good thing in Andorid, animated wallpapers! OMG THEY ARE SO AWESOME! I LOUV ANIMATED WALLPAPERS!
> 
> Kneel before Ballmer, that's the best you could come up with? Really? <-- see what I did there?


Ok, let me list a very nice feature of Android which is missing in all other (?) OSs.. The notification system!


----------



## desiibond (Nov 12, 2010)

iMav said:


> oh now they are bringing in the numbers. Now, to quote all the freetards from the Lin vs Win discussions -- sales numbers mean nothing. more sales doesn't mean it is bette That's what you guys used to say!



hmm. in that case, Maemo is the greatest OS. less sales, but one heck of an OS it is. And coming back to winpho 7, it has got neither sales nor great features set. Where should I put it ?


----------



## kalpik (Nov 12, 2010)

iMav said:


> oh now they are bringing in the numbers. Now, to quote all the freetards from the Lin vs Win discussions -- sales numbers mean nothing. more sales doesn't mean it is bette That's what you guys used to say!


Hmm.. Numbers is not the same thing as growth


----------



## iMav (Nov 12, 2010)

desiibond said:


> yeah. someone need to remind MS that they have to use 2010 and 2011 calendars and not 2007. coz, iOS has got few more features after that and they are trying to fight first generation of iOS



meh. dude. not interesting to refute. Since I've been using the device, multitasking isn't something I've missed, simple reason, Pandora isn't out yet. Other than that, move out and start a app works like a charm.

Copy/paste they've said it's coming in the next software update and their jumpers implementation works fine till then. It's not like iOS v1.


----------



## desiibond (Nov 12, 2010)

kalpik said:


> Ok, let me list a very nice feature of Android which is missing in all other (?) OSs.. The notification system!



felt that the notification system of Maemo is much better than that of Android. And true multitasking FTW


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Nov 12, 2010)

Ballmer is a Noob. he is a jacked up man who will be on steroids 24/7


----------



## iMav (Nov 12, 2010)

kalpik said:


> Hmm.. Numbers is not the same thing as growth



yes it is, what you just gave were growth numbers. Numbers.


----------



## kalpik (Nov 12, 2010)

desiibond said:


> felt that the notification system of Maemo is much better than that of Android. And true multitasking FTW


Ah.. Have got to try out Maemo 

BTW, where is GX, the Symbian warrior?

Haha.. I just noticed.. No one even mentioned Blackberry


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Nov 12, 2010)

Good android,iOS devices comes at a cost. Where as, Symbian is cheap and more reachable.


----------



## desiibond (Nov 12, 2010)

iMav said:


> meh. dude. not interesting to refute. Since I've been using the device, multitasking isn't something I've missed, simple reason, Pandora isn't out yet. Other than that, move out and start a app works like a charm.
> 
> Copy/paste they've said it's coming in the next software update and their jumpers implementation works fine till then. It's not like iOS v1.



that is because you haven't used proper multitasking YET. Look at the multitasking on Maemo. Do hold on to something. YOu might even faint after seeing how good it is. Even Symbian's got very good multitasking. and please don't go to next s/w updates. The next thing to Maemo is Meego and you really should see a demo of this stunning OS. Even for Android, 2.3 though is minor release, 3.0 is going to be major, really major and whatever gap winpho7 closes will be reopened by Android 3.0. 

In short, it is just like iOS v1.0 but with a better home screen. Of i would say, it's like 'old buttermilk in new packet'.



kalpik said:


> Ah.. Have got to try out Maemo
> 
> BTW, where is GX, the Symbian warrior?
> 
> Haha.. I just noticed.. No one even mentioned Blackberry



no. I only eat blueberry. never heard of Blackberry. 

oh wait, is it the OS that those clueless guys wearing suites use?


----------



## iMav (Nov 12, 2010)

touch Maemo, eewwww! GROSS! Why would I do that...!


----------



## desiibond (Nov 12, 2010)

We also need dreamcathertdf and sunnychahal for some powerful wording against non-android devices


----------



## gxsaurav (Nov 12, 2010)

Oh! its good to be back. 

War continues, just that the battlefield has changed 

Please write your replies in the context of Indian market only, as we are using the device in India after all.



> Let me start. I literally want to hold Ballmer's throat for giving such a clumsy featureset with a moder OS. In gsmarena's words:
> 
> No system-wide file manager
> No videocalling
> ...



I agree with you on this. However, iPhone also had & has the same restriction & after 4 years of launch it is a very successful platform today due to apps. This proves that users in USA market do not care about all these features if they have a good eco-system of services. 

Users in India are different though. We want to use our phone the way we like, without career or OEM restriction.

Multitasking is a gimmik on mobile phone OS. We have been doing multitasking on a phone in the same way we do on a computer but we forget that a phone is not a computer. Phone doesn't have a big screen, or a keyboard or a mouse. Instead of running multiple apps side by side, we need a way to aggregate the data at once place. In my opinion, only the approach taken by WinMo 7 is the best here. Symbian, Android, iPhone all fail in this respect of showing my content all at once to me at my fingertip instead of opening & looking at multiple apps.

Copy & Paste is coming to WinMo 7 soon by Feb 2011.

Dependancy on Zune software is a good as well as a bad thing. It is a central hub for everything, though I myself would prefer to use device stage in Win7 then zune. For example, Zune isn't made for managing contacts, but Windows' own Contacts or Windows Live Mail 2011 are made so why not use that instead.



> Windows Phone 7 FTW! Android can be at the mercy of the OEMs and the carriers, Nokia can keep fondling and flirting with crappier implementations. Oh and bada or ba "daa" as they pronounce it is a waste of bandwidth.



Android is getting fragmented cos they are going the same way as WinMo 6.5 went at the mercy of updates from OEM for the OS. They would rather you buy a new phone then upgrade your phone's OS.

iOS' approach is best here. Updates straight from Apple, though it is a restricted platform but there update method is something I like.

Nokia wasn't paying attention to software & hardware but now they are. The very fact that the hardware platform used in N8 is also the same in C6-01, C7 & E7 means that now they want unification.

Nothing is wrong with Symbian OS except for there UI which they have improved a lot with Symbian^3. Now when they have merged Symbian^4 with Symbian^3 & all the UI & app changes are coming to S^3 also, the shelf life of current s^3 phones has increased a lot.  Qt FTW.


----------



## desiibond (Nov 12, 2010)

iMav said:


> touch Maemo, eewwww! GROSS! Why would I do that...!



haha. That's the mud on your fingers accumulated on long use of stale OSes. wash your hands and touch the epicness


----------



## iMav (Nov 12, 2010)

While we're at the topic of finding out shortcomings, lets see... the biggest online gaming platform in your hands with games that can be played across screens. Yeah, Xbox LIVE.

Oh and Zune Pass, you know the music service, the only one that competes with iTunes and yes, in the US people actually use it because of what it offers (anytime streaming and 10 songs/month download). Infact, an Apple store employee told me that he finds Zune to be better!

So while you focus on the shortcomings that can be fixed in subsequent updates, look at the core. From what I'm being told, this is a very stable kernel.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Nov 12, 2010)

iMav said:


> Zune, file management are utterly lame arguments.



And why so, sir? Why should one have to completely rely on a piece of software to do even the pettiest of things? That is something I really hate about the iOS too. Both Apple and Microsoft made great mobile operating systems, I have to give it to them but they restrict the users to unacceptable extents. Windows Phone 7 is even more restricted than the iOS. That thought alone gives me creeps.



iMav said:


> yea the good thing in Andorid, animated wallpapers! OMG THEY ARE SO AWESOME! I LOUV ANIMATED WALLPAPERS!



True multitasking, video calling, Bluetooth file transfer, tethering, completely free of crapware (I'm talking about iTunes and Zune) and the most kick-ass feature, 'The Android Notification System'. Some of those are a real kick in the throat for Windows Phone 7.



iMav said:


> oh now they are bringing in the numbers. Now, to quote all the freetards from the Lin vs Win discussions -- sales numbers mean nothing. more sales doesn't mean it is bette That's what you guys used to say!



Why shouldn't they? Microsoft have always bragged about the Windows market share in the operating systems market. Bringing Windows Phone 7 numbers into discussions wouldn't be unfair.



kalpik said:


> Ok, let me list a very nice feature of Android which is missing in all other (?) OSs.. The notification system!



The best notification system on any mobile operating system. 'Nuff said.



iMav said:


> meh. dude. not interesting to refute. Since I've been using the device, multitasking isn't something I've missed, simple reason, Pandora isn't out yet. Other than that, move out and start a app works like a charm.
> 
> Copy/paste they've said it's coming in the next software update and their jumpers implementation works fine till then. It's not like iOS v1.



What about games, IM applications and all? How do they work without multitasking, eh?


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Nov 12, 2010)

Maemo is not directly existing now, and is not in many devices as it's other competitors. i still don't know why it is in the fight.


----------



## iMav (Nov 12, 2010)

Games work, IM is a use case I agree. Should be taken care of. Don't know what Notifications are, will look into it but if they are what the name suggests, then tiles can show an update that requires user attention. No big deal.

Android is growing at a rapid speed, good for them, yes, the desktop linux never got anywhere despite every year since linux tarvolds was born being the year of the linux hopefully Google's proprietary Android goes somewhere. tbh Apple considers it to be a threat so it has merit. 

ANd all those points you guys keep bringing up about lacking features, WinMo had them and we know what happened. 

Tethering is supported by WP7, get this is in brains, another guy bringing this up will hereby be declared my b*tch.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Nov 12, 2010)

Well you see, I'm not really a big fan of Android, so if you have any misconceptions about me being of those 'Oh my precious droid' guys, it's about time you cleared up your mind.
Here, I have posted how Android could really perish if Google doesn't get a hold of the manufacturers.


----------



## desiibond (Nov 12, 2010)

gxsaurav said:


> Oh! its good to be back.
> 
> War continues, just that the battlefield has changed
> 
> Please write your replies in the context of Indian market only, as we are using the device in India after all.



welcome  



gxsaurav said:


> I agree with you on this. However, iPhone also had & has the same restriction & after 4 years of launch it is a very successful platform today due to apps. This proves that users in USA market do not care about all these features if they have a good eco-system of services.



The reason for iOS devices is the cult following that Apple has. And not to forget that it was awesome experience initially and thre was no Android. Look at the picture now. iOS is losing out to Android on market share, ad revenues etc. 



gxsaurav said:


> Users in India are different though. We want to use our phone the way we like, without career or OEM restriction.



Users in India are not much different. While those in USA are after things that glitter, users here are after things that has tagline "designed in finland". Even if young users want to move to other platforms, they are made to stick to Nokia by the 'margo generation'. 



gxsaurav said:


> Multitasking is a gimmik on mobile phone OS. We have been doing multitasking on a phone in the same way we do on a computer but we forget that a phone is not a computer. Phone doesn't have a big screen, or a keyboard or a mouse. Instead of running multiple apps side by side, we need a way to aggregate the data at once place. In my opinion, only the approach taken by WinMo 7 is the best here. Symbian, Android, iPhone all fail in this respect of showing my content all at once to me at my fingertip instead of opening & looking at multiple apps.



It might be a gimmick. But it has been extremely helpful for me on Maemo. Multitasking coupled with powerful hardware and awesome web browser is ........



gxsaurav said:


> Copy & Paste is coming to WinMo 7 soon by Feb 2011.


We will talk about it in Feb 2011. Right now, its not there and anyway, am not much bothered about this particular feature. 




gxsaurav said:


> Dependancy on Zune software is a good as well as a bad thing. It is a central hub for everything, though I myself would prefer to use device stage in Win7 then zune. For example, Zune isn't made for managing contacts, but Windows' own Contacts or Windows Live Mail 2011 are made so why not use that instead.



This was made to make th UI uniform across the OS. But it won't work with long lists like application menu. Some simple tweaks should do. 




gxsaurav said:


> Android is getting fragmented cos they are going the same way as WinMo 6.5 went at the mercy of updates from OEM for the OS. They would rather you buy a new phone then upgrade your phone's OS.
> 
> iOS' approach is best here. Updates straight from Apple, though it is a restricted platform but there update method is something I like.



I am not too much worried about fragmentation here. People are acutally picking HTC's android phones due to the Sense UI even though they know that the updates will be slow. Moreover, fragmentation is not as bad as it was earlier. The main worry for me is appstore fragmentation. companies lke Verizon, Google are opening their own appstores, which sucks. 



gxsaurav said:


> Nokia wasn't paying attention to software & hardware but now they are. The very fact that the hardware platform used in N8 is also the same in C6-01, C7 & E7 means that now they want unification.
> 
> Nothing is wrong with Symbian OS except for there UI which they have improved a lot with Symbian^3. Now when they have merged Symbian^4 with Symbian^3 & all the UI & app changes are coming to S^3 also, the shelf life of current s^3 phones has increased a lot.  Qt FTW.



The only reason why S^3 is alive right now is more due to the h/w of N8 than anything else. Had Nokia put it on mid-range device first, it would've bombed real bad. There is still lot more to do for Nokia on Symbian side. But hey, MeeGo is looks damn good and that's where the future is for Nokia.


----------



## iMav (Nov 12, 2010)

Please tell me which phone has the largest online gaming network? Oh and which phne has the amazing Office suite support? Hint, it's not Android.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Nov 12, 2010)

iMav said:


> ANd all those points you guys keep bringing up about lacking features, WinMo had them and we know what happened.



So, now you're telling me that an OS fails if it has too many features? 



iMav said:


> Tethering is supported by WP7, get this is in brains, another guy bringing this up will hereby be declared my b*tch.



I know it does but there's a catch to that right? What's that little thing that comes with your phone and becomes a giant pain in the ass? Oh yeah! The carrier!


----------



## desiibond (Nov 12, 2010)

iMav said:


> While we're at the topic of finding out shortcomings, lets see... the biggest online gaming platform in your hands with games that can be played across screens. Yeah, Xbox LIVE.
> 
> Oh and Zune Pass, you know the music service, the only one that competes with iTunes and yes, in the US people actually use it because of what it offers (anytime streaming and 10 songs/month download). Infact, an Apple store employee told me that he finds Zune to be better!
> 
> So while you focus on the shortcomings that can be fixed in subsequent updates, look at the core. From what I'm being told, this is a very stable kernel.



Zune pass. hmm. Guess what. we people in India have something better. 

Google Music
Nokia Ovi Music. 

And they offer lot more than 10 songs per month. 

Oh, you may not be able to access Google Music from WinPho7 

And please oh please, start gaming when you are on the run. The battery bombs in an hour or two at the max.


----------



## gxsaurav (Nov 12, 2010)

@Sunnychahal, after using your iPhone 4 & reading about application freeze  it does in the background, I like the approach.

An application is made of 2 parts. First is the core & second is the frontend. When an application is in the background so we don't need the frontend UI part which saves battery. The approach of running apps in background in iOS & WinMo 7 is better then Android or Symbian in my opinion.

You can read about why I find symbian better then other platform for my needs & in the indian market on my blogpost


----------



## desiibond (Nov 12, 2010)

SunnyChahal said:


> So, now you're telling me that an OS fails if it has too many features?
> 
> 
> 
> I know it does but there's a catch to that right? What's that little thing that comes with your phone and becomes a giant pain in the ass? Oh yeah! The carrier!



LOL. he still is not aware of the awesomeness called DLNA


----------



## SunnyChahal (Nov 12, 2010)

Oh please tell me which phone can't make video calls in 2010, can't run two apps simultaneously, restricts user as if he was a toddler? Hint: Windows Phone 7!


----------



## iMav (Nov 12, 2010)

desiibond said:


> Zune pass. hmm. Guess what. we people in India have something better.
> 
> Google Music
> Nokia Ovi Music.
> ...



Worng about the battery on my FOcus my friend  Two days, WiFi On the whole time, Zune Pass streaming with it.

And you really have no taste if you compate Google's service to Zune Pass. 10 months to download and own. Stream as much you wnat to throughout the subscription. And, really? GOogle Music vs Zune Pass?

PS: Yeah the songs don't play on WP7


----------



## desiibond (Nov 12, 2010)

iMav said:


> Please tell me which phone has the largest online gaming network? Oh and which phne has the amazing Office suite support? Hint, it's not Android.



Please tell me which OS has highest growth and is spreading like wildfire and pawning those with large funny games. Hint, it's from Google.


----------



## kalpik (Nov 12, 2010)

iMav said:


> PS: Yeah the songs don't play on WP7


And I lol'd.


----------



## iMav (Nov 12, 2010)

SunnyChahal said:


> Oh please tell me which phone can't make video calls in 2010, can't run two apps simultaneously, restricts user as if he was a toddler? Hint: Windows Phone 7!



restricts users? huh? An Apple user saying that is like Vijay Mallaya telling people that drinking is bad for health.

Multitasking, not a lot of use cases, manageable till next update. Video calls, again I'm not sure of how many teams have been able to come up with anew platfomr as awesome as WP7 in a year.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Nov 12, 2010)

please tell me which OS is the oldest of all, and is used by most of the people in india and does not asks you to invest more? Hint: you know.


----------



## desiibond (Nov 12, 2010)

iMav said:


> Worng about the battery on my FOcus my friend  Two days, WiFi On the whole time, Zune Pass streaming with it.
> 
> And you really have no taste if you compate Google's service to Zune Pass. 10 months to download and own. Stream as much you wnat to throughout the subscription. And, really? GOogle Music vs Zune Pass?
> 
> PS: Yeah the songs don't play on WP7



who cares when one has 3G with awesome data plan. No need to organize music, no need to fear losing music blah blah blah. Just stream. And trust me, streaming is the next big thing. And Nokia gives unlimited music for lifetime, not just 10 months. So, sorry, we will just pass Zune pass. 

On N900's side, 32Gb storage with Transmission client


----------



## iMav (Nov 12, 2010)

desiibond said:


> Please tell me which OS has highest growth and is spreading like wildfire and pawning those with large funny games. Hint, it's from Google.



And how long did it take to get that momentum? Did it start selling like hot cakes from day 1? Answer that before you bring up this number/growth argument. I'm being serious on this one.


----------



## desiibond (Nov 12, 2010)

and how long does the battery stay if you play a good game. Not games like sudoku.


----------



## iMav (Nov 12, 2010)

vamsi_krishna said:


> please tell me which OS is the oldest of all, and is used by most of the people in india and does not asks you to invest more? Hint: you know.



Dude, did you not get the memo? Kids shouldn't talk when elders are talking?



desiibond said:


> and how long does the battery stay if you play a good game. Not games like sudoku.



I'm talking about FLight COntrol and NFS Underground.  Don't just diss for the sake of it, my maemo rants are for fun, i haven't used it.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Nov 12, 2010)

iMav said:


> restricts users? huh? An Apple user saying that is like Vijay Mallaya telling people that drinking is bad for health.
> 
> Multitasking, not a lot of use cases, manageable till next update. Video calls, again I'm not sure of how many teams have been able to come up with anew platfomr as awesome as WP7 in a year.



I use Android most of the time now. Not that much of an Apple user. So, you know.. 

By the way, how's the notification system in Windows Phone 7? General question, not related to the topic.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Nov 12, 2010)

okay... I'm out of discussion.


----------



## iMav (Nov 12, 2010)

desiibond said:


> who cares when one has 3G with awesome data plan. No need to organize music, no need to fear losing music blah blah blah. Just stream. And trust me, streaming is the next big thing. And Nokia gives unlimited music for lifetime, not just 10 months. So, sorry, we will just pass Zune pass.
> 
> On N900's side, 32Gb storage with Transmission client



Zune is desktop <-> phone <-> Xbox, streaming is the future, but Google implementation of aggregating songs from random websites isn't the best tbh.


----------



## desiibond (Nov 12, 2010)

iMav said:


> And how long did it take to get that momentum? Did it start selling like hot cakes from day 1? Answer that before you bring up this number/growth argument. I'm being serious on this one.



hmm. 

First Release: 21 October 2008

The momentum started in the end of 2009 if I am right. two years down the line, it's already threatning Nokia's dominance. that is a really really short period. Let's see how winpho7 takes and I will ping you next year and year after that just to show that Google's approach has actually worked. 

PS: if you are thinking about gaming on winpho7, you should check PSphone.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Nov 12, 2010)

iMav said:


> Dude, did you not get the memo? Kids shouldn't talk when elders are talking?



That was uncalled-for.


----------



## desiibond (Nov 12, 2010)

iMav said:


> Dude, did you not get the memo? Kids shouldn't talk when elders are talking?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm talking about FLight COntrol and NFS Underground.  Don't just diss for the sake of it, my maemo rants are for fun, i haven't used it.



Nah, It is a curious question. my ipod touch 3G that boasted games games used to drain in an hour or two if I play games like FIFA which take lot of resources.



iMav said:


> Zune is desktop <-> phone <-> Xbox, streaming is the future, but Google implementation of aggregating songs from random websites isn't the best tbh.



Knock knock. Even though it's pulling songs from other sites, it's working. The quality is decent, the response is good. So, as long as the service is good, I don't care from where it's coming from.


----------



## gxsaurav (Nov 12, 2010)

> The reason for iOS devices is the cult following that Apple has. And not to forget that it was awesome experience initially and thre was no Android. Look at the picture now. iOS is losing out to Android on market share, ad revenues etc.



I do hate the Apple cult & its fanboys, but it worked in favor of making iPhone a successful platform. Which proves my point that today the ecosystem matters more then a platform or hardware.



> Users in India are not much different. While those in USA are after things that glitter, users here are after things that has tagline "designed in finland". Even if young users want to move to other platforms, they are made to stick to Nokia by the 'margo generation'.



I don't find this to be the case anymore after talking or meeting the college crowed of today.



> It might be a gimmick. But it has been extremely helpful for me on Maemo. Multitasking coupled with powerful hardware and awesome web browser is ........



Browser will obviously run as a separate app. Multitasking in what I said means that we should not need to run an app for twitter, one app for facebook, one app for navigation to a friend's home etc. The "People's hub" approach by WinMo 7 is a very good approach for this.




> This was made to make th UI uniform across the OS. But it won't work with long lists like application menu. Some simple tweaks should do.



I find this out of context to what I said. I was talking about one app to manage your phone. I find Nokia Ovi suite better in this regard.

Zune is an app for Music & movie management, that is all what it should be. It needs to be lean & fast else it will go the way iTunes is today, a bloated application.



> The only reason why S^3 is alive right now is more due to the h/w of N8 than anything else. Had Nokia put it on mid-range device first, it would've bombed real bad. There is still lot more to do for Nokia on Symbian side. But hey, MeeGo is looks damn good and that's where the future is for Nokia.



QFT. Broadcom BCM2727 & that camera FTW.




> Please tell me which phone has the largest online gaming network? Oh and which phne has the amazing Office suite support? Hint, it's not Android.



That alone cannot be taken as the reason for an OS' superiority. People have different needs. For example, I don't play games on phone but SMS/talk a lot so the conversation view of SMS matters more to me then games.

About the office suite, I agree. WinMo 7 beats all other phones.



> And please oh please, start gaming when you are on the run. The battery bombs in an hour or two at the max.



True, but people do play games, don't they. So for some people, it matters.



> Zune pass. hmm. Guess what. we people in India have something better.
> 
> Google Music
> Nokia Ovi Music.
> ...



Zune Pass is also in India now, right? I haven't paid attention so correct me if I am wrong.

In India, we pirate music over torrents or copy from a friend. So having Zune pass or iTunes is nullified here.

Nokia Ovi music store has taken a good approach though as you can buy songs free for 1 or 2 years which is enough to get anyone addicted & after which Nokia can charge for the service as users are already hooked.



> Oh please tell me which phone can't make video calls in 2010, can't run two apps simultaneously, restricts user as if he was a toddler? Hint: Windows Phone 7!



Again, why do U want to use two apps simultaneously when you have access to all your data at once place? 

You did not like Palm Pre. I say there approach with Synergy for unification of SMS, Chat messages & email is still un-rivaled.


----------



## iMav (Nov 12, 2010)

desiibond said:


> hmm.
> 
> First Release: 21 October 2008
> 
> ...



I know about the PSphone and as interesting it sounds, I don't care. Xbox LIVE >> PSN. So it took approx an year? ANd you won't even give WP7 a month!


----------



## desiibond (Nov 12, 2010)

iMav said:


> Dude, did you not get the memo? Kids shouldn't talk when elders are talking?



Like I said, no personal attacks. I have lot of respect for Vamsi. He urged many old TDFers to come back to the forum. The only reason why I looked at TDF is because of Vamsi. So, Repsect! 

Time for some work at office and meetings. I want to continue on this disucssion. Later folks


----------



## iMav (Nov 12, 2010)

desiibond said:


> Knock knock. Even though it's pulling songs from other sites, it's working. The quality is decent, the response is good. So, as long as the service is good, I don't care from where it's coming from.



fair enought i like to have amazingly gorgeous album arts and artist images in the bg when listening to music. So, yeah. The Google implementation is a jugaad, unlike iTunes or Zune.


----------



## desiibond (Nov 12, 2010)

vamsi_krishna said:


> Maemo is not directly existing now, and is not in many devices as it's other competitors. i still don't know why it is in the fight.



coz it's one of the best OSes that exist today


----------



## iMav (Nov 12, 2010)

gxsaurav said:


> Zune is an app for Music & movie management, that is all what it should be. It needs to be lean & fast else it will go the way iTunes is today, a bloated application.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SunnyChahal (Nov 12, 2010)

iMav said:


> I know about the PSphone and as interesting it sounds, I don't care. Xbox LIVE >> PSN. So it took approx an year? ANd you won't even give WP7 a month!



The PSP Phone is a gaming-oriented device with physical gaming buttons and PSP, as you might know has a huge library of impressive games that will surely take a lot of catching up to. Please don't compare touch-based devices to PSP/PSP Phone.


----------



## gxsaurav (Nov 12, 2010)

desiibond said:


> who cares when one has 3G with awesome data plan. No need to organize music, no need to fear losing music blah blah blah. Just stream. And trust me, streaming is the next big thing.



Which tells us why battery of Android phones doesn't last even a day .

Streaming is good in your opinion. In my opinion, saving the song to phone's memory & memory card is better utilization of resources. 

Zune, Nokia Ovi store lets me do this. Android phones also do but there stance that streaming is the best approach is wrong.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Nov 12, 2010)

Xbox Live >> PSN.

This deserves the joke of the year award


----------



## skippednote (Nov 12, 2010)

> Dude, did you not get the memo? Kids shouldn't talk when elders are talking?





> Like I said, no personal attacks. I have lot of respect for Vamsi. He urged many old TDFer to come back to the forum. The only reason why I looked at TDF is because of Vamsi. So, Repsect!



Exactly. Vamsi and few other guys have kept the forum alive till now so you can fight here (not literally).


----------



## gxsaurav (Nov 12, 2010)

vamsi_krishna said:


> Xbox Live >> PSN.
> 
> This deserves the joke of the year award



I agree to what Manan said. Xbox live as a service is indeed better then PSN due to third party stuff.


----------



## skippednote (Nov 12, 2010)

> Xbox Live >> PSN.


Can anyone just explain that to me. What the hell is wrong with PSN.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Nov 12, 2010)

gxsaurav said:


> I agree to what Manan said. Xbox live as a service is indeed better then PSN due to third party stuff.



No, it is not. What third party stuff are you talking about anyway?


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Nov 12, 2010)

It might have an edge over PSN. But twice as better? I hardly think so.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Nov 12, 2010)

Once PSP Phone comes out, we'll be playing God of War on our phones. No further explanation required or provided.


----------



## skippednote (Nov 12, 2010)

SunnyChahal said:


> Once PSP Phone comes out, we'll be playing God of War on our phones. No further explanation required or provided.



God of War might just be too much for the start but it surely have a lot to offer than the current iOS and WinPhone 7.


----------



## ico (Nov 12, 2010)

Symbian is bleech. Don't mention it again.

Maemo could have been very competitive if pushed properly by Nokia. Nokia had a great device and great OS at their feet already last year itself, but they didn't push it. And actually this Android has picked up real momentum only in this period. When I had got my hands on N900, Android felt like really not powerful compared to Maemo. While using Maemo I felt like I am the Superman, no mobile OS gave me this feel. Maemo with the most potential of all if pushed correctly by n0kia. Maemo is the OS which really gives us the feel that we are using some kind of netbook.

Then comes Android which has really picked up this year. Surely more open than iOS and Windows Phone 7, isn't it? Open in the sense of "how" you can do things not in terms of "what" you can do. That "what" is nearly the same on most of the mobile OSs. Whatever one may say, Android is the current OS of the choice with a variety of fones from different manufacturers available. Many complain this is leading to fragmentation, but I really don't see any problem in that until the fone manufacturers support their fone properly (which they don't, eg. SE - too late in bringing up updates). *Android is the OS of choice now.* Much like Windows has been for the people in Desktops. [not comparing their respective market shares]

Initial releases aka iPhone OS didn't impress me. iPhone (ignore 4G) has always been a sub-par phone on specifications. Although iOS has been the OS to revolutionize the mobile market with it's "slickness", give something new to us else we would still have been stuck on Nokia 6600++++++versions still running Symbian. <rant>Now when Apple had a fone which was good on specs (iPhone 4G), you have to fu(king use a bumper</rant>

Windows Phone 7 is like the initial release of iPhone OS. It won't pick up straight away, will SURELY take atleast a year. The main difference is, we will see phones from different manufacturers. Manufacturers won't have anything to do with the working of the OS. Microsoft has made sure that Windows Phone 7 won't suffer any kind of fragmentation. Really depends on what kind of use you are. Some are/will be happy with it, some are/will be not.

Edit: Just for the note, Android has been out there since only two years.


----------



## kalpik (Nov 12, 2010)

iMav said:


> Dude, did you not get the memo? Kids shouldn't talk when elders are talking?


Please, lets be civil


----------



## ico (Nov 12, 2010)

iMav said:


> Dude, did you not get the memo? Kids shouldn't talk when elders are talking?


I don't see any reason for you to take a dig. Either reply to him or let it go.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Nov 12, 2010)

Lets put it this way, I would rather play PSP games in my phone than check how my xbox friends are doing over their live account or check the number of trophies i have. Oh am sure you have a few UNOs running around in the Xbox marketplace too. I am sure Windows 7 will improve with time and be able to play catch up with Bada in a few years time, but even considering it as a buy is blasphemy.

Maemo is the one with a great mind but an obscure body. Android is a 21st century professional with above-average skills and a personality to carry itself off anytime-anywhere. Windows7 is a madman running naked on the streets shouting "I am Gay I am GAy". 

The main reason why most manufacturers wont be pushing hard with Windows7 is the lack of customizability. With Win7 you get the same thing everywhere without any distinction. A sammy would look the same as an HTC or an SE. Here, the distinction would only be made by hardware specs and customer service which IMO is a huge drawback.
The thing about Android is the plethora of options it brings to the table. Different manufacturers have different hardware and customizations fro which you can choose your pick or just put your hands up and pick out a google experience or a nexus One. Everything, though not as well programmed as Maemo is extremely well organised thus giving the normal user a myriad of features in an easy to look interface. And thats the reason Androids going to stay, not some copy-ios-strategy-and-we-will-sell idiocy. Win7 would have done commendably if it had been launched at the same time or before Android. No one wants a BMW with a 200cc engine when you can get a honda with a 2500cc engine at less the price. The days of bling bling are over. Functionality is here to stay.


----------



## desiibond (Nov 12, 2010)

hahaha. yes. There is no innovation required from manufacturers for developing a winpho7 device. And iOS will be in minority like OS X once MeeGo picks up pace. Having it only on one device will does no good given how widespread android devices are. Soon, it will be ignored. Come 2012, the world will speak only about meego, android and winpho 7 (maybe symbian too).


----------



## nikhilpai (Nov 12, 2010)

Amongst the OS, the best is Maemo imho. But that doesn't mean N900 is the best phone out there. A N900 with a capacitative touchscreen, less bulk, better battery, nice twitter app would have been a killer phone.

Now the next best OS is Android! And I love my SGS! 

Please don't get me started about Symbian. I have been a Symbian user for so many years now but have finally given up hope of any improvement on Symbian.


----------



## desiibond (Nov 12, 2010)

nikhilpai said:


> Amongst the OS, the best is Maemo imho. But that doesn't mean N900 is the best phone out there. A N900 with a capacitative touchscreen, less bulk, better battery, nice twitter app would have been a killer phone.
> 
> Now the next best OS is Android! And I love my SGS!
> 
> Please don't get me started about Symbian. I have been a Symbian user for so many years now but have finally given up hope of any improvement on Symbian.



totally agree with you. If N900 was a bit more slim and had capacitive touch, it would've been a much much better phone (though it still is awesome)


----------



## SunnyChahal (Nov 12, 2010)

That is exactly what I pointed out in my N900 review. The only complaints I have are the resistive screen, bulkiness, lack of apps and no multi-touch.


----------



## amitabhishek (Nov 12, 2010)

IMO N900 is the Harley-Davidson of mobile phones!

You can love it or hate it but you can definitely not discount its merits. N900 is the closest that you can get to a full fledged handheld computer. People who think multitasking is not important have not experienced it! Multitasking is what that makes a device from good to great. By running one program at a time even Samsung Guru can be a freaking speed demon . Run 5 flash videos at a time and then let us sit & talk! 

But I guess that is not important to most people here. They are happy with what those Steve(s) do it for them. Sorry but thats not good enough for me. No one tells me what I should & shouldn't do with my phone. Having said that my loyalties are *equally* divided between Maemo and Android. I feel both compliment each other. Both are equally good in what they do.


----------



## NainO (Nov 12, 2010)

Android 
This OS brought motorola from "ICU" to " 
regular ward".


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Nov 12, 2010)

Who is talking about Symbian ? LOL its dead
I have been wondering since some time, seriously  WTF is nokia upto !! They are gone for good.


----------



## desiibond (Nov 12, 2010)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> Who is talking about Symbian ? LOL its dead
> I have been wondering since some time, seriously  WTF is nokia upto !! They are gone for good.



hehe. let's see what S^4 updates brings in to Symbian platform. Anyways, my eyes are on MeeGo.


----------



## gxsaurav (Nov 13, 2010)

dreamcatcher said:


> Lets put it this way, I would rather play PSP games in my phone than check how my xbox friends are doing over their live account or check the number of trophies i have.



So, this is your personal preference centric to you only.



> I am sure Windows 7 will improve with time and be able to play catch up with Bada in a few years time, but even considering it as a buy is blasphemy.



Please elaborate why it is bad? If you cannot explain what something lacks, you do not have a good mind for a discussion.




> The main reason why most manufacturers wont be pushing hard with Windows7 is the lack of customizability. With Win7 you get the same thing everywhere without any distinction. A sammy would look the same as an HTC or an SE. Here, the distinction would only be made by hardware specs and customer service which IMO is a huge drawback.
> The thing about Android is the plethora of options it brings to the table. Different manufacturers have different hardware and customizations fro which you can choose your pick or just put your hands up and pick out a google experience or a nexus One.



Microsoft did this with WinMo 6.5 & look what happened. This differentiation is what makes the phone dependable on the manufacturer to release an update at which people cry that the manufacturer is releasing updates slowly or not releasing at all.

Do you know that with Android 3.0, Google is also going with a unified UI & no more vendor specific customization in UI. 



> The days of bling bling are over. Functionality is here to stay.



By this line of yours, WinMO 7 is more functional with a simple, content centric UI compared to flashy & gimmicky UI of Andorid with vendor specific themes. 




> Then comes Android which has really picked up this year. Surely more open than iOS and Windows Phone 7, isn't it? Open in the sense of "how" you can do things not in terms of "what" you can do. That "what" is nearly the same on most of the mobile OSs. Whatever one may say, Android is the current OS of the choice with a variety of fones from different manufacturers available. Many complain this is leading to fragmentation, but I really don't see any problem in that until the fone manufacturers support their fone properly (which they don't, eg. SE - too late in bringing up updates).



Android is the new kid in the block like once iOS was so everyone is going with it. Besides, the world depends a lot on google services now which are best supported in Android due to which vendors are coming with Android Phones. If WinMo 7 was bad, why do u think other then Motorola all other vendors making Android phones are also making WinMo 7 phones. 

The real world doesn't work as u mentioned. It is practical & in real life, people buy whatever works. iPhone works best if you rely on the Apple ecosystem & use a Mac at home. WinMo 7 rocks if you are using Windows Live services with a Windows 7 PC/laptop.

Android will rock a lot when used with Chrome OS as Google services depend on internet. This eats battery & creates the need to rely on data services which is not always practical. You are using GPRS here but that is not always the case. Google wants you to do everything in the cloud which may sound cool but in reality it is not practical . Even Apple & Microsoft know it & they make devices whose features are extended when used with cloud services, not depending on them to work.




> Who is talking about Symbian ? LOL its dead
> I have been wondering since some time, seriously WTF is nokia upto !! They are gone for good.



Again, please elaborate why you think it is dead?



> let's see what S^4 updates brings in to Symbian platform.




A more touch friendly UI
2nd generation Symbian notification system
Background app changes in the way they run


----------



## ico (Nov 13, 2010)

gxsaurav said:


> If WinMo 7 was bad,


It isn't bad.



gxsaurav said:


> The real world doesn't work as u mentioned. It is practical & in real life, people buy whatever works.


Android works everywhere and does everything these OS do with equal ease while giving more control to the user.

Android vs iOS vs Windows Phone 7 *!=* Linux vs Mac OS X vs Windows



gxsaurav said:


> iPhone works best if you rely on the Apple ecosystem & use a Mac at home.


When I used iPhone when I had it for a month, it didn't really matter whether I was using it with my Mac mini or my laptop which ran Windows 7.



gxsaurav said:


> WinMo 7 rocks if you are using Windows Live services with a Windows 7 PC/laptop.


Nothing wrong! But Zune software *only* runs on Windows? (from Wiki) I think it does. This is bad, atleast for me.  I equally use Windows 7 and Mac OS X.

Summing everything up, Windows Phone 7 is like the first release of iPhone OS. Will improve with time. The only difference is, Apple iPhone is the only fone which runs iOS and Windows Phone 7 fones will be from all manufacturers.



gxsaurav said:


> Android will rock a lot when used with Chrome OS as Google services depend on internet. This eats battery & creates the need to rely on data services which is not always practical. You are using GPRS here but that is not always the case. Google wants you to do everything in the cloud which may sound cool but in reality it is not practical . Even Apple & Microsoft know it & they make devices whose features are extended when used with cloud services, not depending on them to work.


Android already rocks a lot. And what are the Google services we are talking about? I reckon services from Apple and Microsoft depend on internet too. "This eats battery & creates the need to rely on data services which is not practical." Google doesn't want you to do everything in the cloud, it is just giving an "option" to do that.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Nov 13, 2010)

Google isnt dumb enough to restrict customizations on their android phones. With gingerbread, they will bring forth a new concept where people would be allowed to choose between a vanilla OS or with the customizations installed. The options would be on board. The reason Android works is the options it presents to the consumer to fulfill his needs.

Btw, Win 6.5 was highly customizable as shown by HTC who peeled off the skin to put forth its sense UI and Sammy its touchwiz. Here, Microsoft is trying to go the iphone way, which, is only possible if you have steve jobs at the helm.


----------



## ico (Nov 13, 2010)

dreamcatcher said:


> Here, Microsoft is trying to go the iphone way,


Exactly.


----------



## desiibond (Nov 13, 2010)

gxsaurav said:


> Microsoft did this with WinMo 6.5 & look what happened. This differentiation is what makes the phone dependable on the manufacturer to release an update at which people cry that the manufacturer is releasing updates slowly or not releasing at all.



Please don't compare winmo to android. winmo failed due to lack of innovation from MS. Also, it's failure is more due to the word-of-mouth 'windows on mobile too? no. i am using windows everywhere and I don't want it on my mobile' and 'windows phone? are you kidding. it sucks'. Even those who never touched winmo say that it's junk when they have no f'ing idea how the homescreen looks like. 

For Android, Google is doing lot lot better when compared to MS. THey are listening to users, bringing in new features with every release, optimizing UI. And thanks to the  'open' nature, everyone is jumping onto the ship. phones, pmps, tvs, tablets, etc etc. we even see that some are putting android UI for MFDs. Forget about fragmentation, forget about giving too much freedom. It's acutally working really well and it's going everywhere. 



gxsaurav said:


> Do you know that with Android 3.0, Google is also going with a unified UI & no more vendor specific customization in UI.



and google straightaway denied that. Instead they are going futher ahead and doing this: Google provides a look at Android's highly customized future with App Inventor | Web Apps News - Betanews



gxsaurav said:


> Android is the new kid in the block like once iOS was so everyone is going with it. Besides, the world depends a lot on google services now which are best supported in Android due to which vendors are coming with Android Phones. If WinMo 7 was bad, why do u think other then Motorola all other vendors making Android phones are also making WinMo 7 phones.



I don't think vendors are stupid that they go after every new OS. The first two years, the innovation was largely driven by HTC. And until HTC came out with SenseUI 2.0 and till the Droids came out, many actually ignored Android and just take a look at the market since phones like Legend and Droid came out. Also, the release of 2.1 was the 'kick' that Android needed. It made the OS fast, stable, lot more feature, made use of modern hardware. 

WinPho 7's success relies on zune, xbox live, live, skydrive, bing (navigation) services which are internet driven. Please correct me if I am wrong here. Every modern smartphone OS is looking to tame the internet. And what's wrong in using these services. My friend who rarely used internet service on his earlier phone is now making full use of google services (Samsung Galaxy S). I don't see that as a -ve. Instead, it is a +ve thing where you need not bloat the OS with all that data or full blown apps that are sitting on the cloud right now. One great example would be Google Docs. No need for me to pay for or load an office application. I can connect to docs site and add doc or ppt and later download the same or share online for others. And trust me, it's damn easy to use. Yes it's limited in functionality but is better than the tiny document editors that are availble on phones. 


gxsaurav said:


> Android will rock a lot when used with Chrome OS as Google services depend on internet. This eats battery & creates the need to rely on data services which is not always practical. You are using GPRS here but that is not always the case. Google wants you to do everything in the cloud which may sound cool but in reality it is not practical . Even Apple & Microsoft know it & they make devices whose features are extended when used with cloud services, not depending on them to work.



Wake up. It's already rocking and why do you want to use it with Chrome OS. I never synced my Legend to my PC. Heck, I never actually used HTC Sync till now. When there are loads of apps that can sync my content to the cloud and keep it safe there, why should I worry about a bloatware on PC. Even if one thinks that cloud is not safe, the same content can be stored on storage as backup files and can be copied to PC through USB. The moment I started using a smartphone to it's full potential, I stopped worrying about battery. Yes, I do charge my phone everyday because I connect to the internet a lot. But guess what, I can live without internet on Android or Maemo. That gives heck lot of battery life. So, it's not at all an issue here. 

And am saying this again. Google wants people to move to cloud but they are not armtwisting everyone. Let's take Android for example.

1. contacts: store contacts on phone instead of storing on google account
2. home screens: remove the widgets that use internet and replace them with widgets like music player, contact management, icons etc. 
3. copy any required data through PC. And guess what, one can do it without loading apps like Zune client or itunes. And it is totally OS independant. No need to search for a PC that is compatible with zune client, wait for long time to download and install zune/itunes and then start copying only to find that some of the files are not compatible with the s/w and hence copy denied. Heck! I would rather embrace cloud over this kind of restriction.
4. use data connection only if you need to check mails or chat with someone. 

Trust me, Android will work as offline OS but it is not meant for that. It is meant to give the user total control on what he/she wants to do with the OS. And that is why it is gaining popularity.



dreamcatcher said:


> Google isnt dumb enough to restrict customizations on their android phones. With gingerbread, they will bring forth a new concept where people would be allowed to choose between a vanilla OS or with the customizations installed. The options would be on board. The reason Android works is the options it presents to the consumer to fulfill his needs.
> 
> Btw, Win 6.5 was highly customizable as shown by HTC who peeled off the skin to put forth its sense UI and Sammy its touchwiz. Here, Microsoft is trying to go the iphone way, which, is only possible if you have steve jobs at the helm.



exactly. iPhone is driven by cult following which MS lacks. How many of you guys will pay 60k to buy winpho device. 

What MS should've done is take the weak areas of iphone that are criticized by users and give a mindblowing experience in those areas. They did it in only one area (homescreen). But in the end, they made it look like another iOS with fancy tiles.


----------



## Dangerous Dave (Dec 2, 2010)

Android 2.1 with Samsung Galaxy S


----------

